# they call her Flipper, faster than lightning



## txatty (Sep 2, 2009)

Many thanks to Fetch who provided the inspiration, the how to, and the advice on how to get this done. She is perfect. We will stuff the arms and the dress to fill it out a little more. She is also going to get a plastic TOT pumpkin in one hand. She is going in a corner and will be a crying TOT'r that got scared and lost in the haunted house. An talking skull tells the visitors to go and get her and take her out of the house. When they get close, .... well, let's just say I am considering putting down some of those puppy potty pads people use to prevent their floor from being damaged from pee.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

wow! actually started me when her head flipped! she will do splended...

and thanks now i'll have the damn flipper theme song stuck in my head all day


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

i pee'd...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That one made the dog leave the room:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is totally amazing. I think your right thou, pee pads, depends, and a paramedic on stand-by would be a good idea. Report back on how that went for you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

couldnt help it


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Glad you were able to get the wiring figured out. Looks awesome... great job!

-Fetch-


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great prop. That's going to make folks jump.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great prop! Did you hear the kid crying at the end? I imange you'll hear alot of that Halloween night.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, THAT WAS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!! I totally jumped. VERY COOL PROP!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, I screamed and jumped off my seat when her head flipped back (totally not expecting that), scaring the crap out of my husband and sending my kitty flyin'! EXCELLENT prop!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

wonderful prop. I love the sound effects with it...they really make it.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ultra creepy..... I adore it!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the sound effects - and she made me jump!! Sent the dogs running...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o crap that was awsome---


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome Prop!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love it! I bet you get a lot of good screams with that one.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome, man, i wanna see the scares that got!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Fetch may have started a prop trend here. I can see a lot of these things taking off. We have to come up with a name for it. Fetch-head? Nah... just doesn't sound right... headflipper?

txatty -- that is just off the hook. With the crying, that's almost hitting below the belt. Even though I knew what was coming, that still got me. Bravo!

Bloodshed -- you bastard. 
Can't... make it... stop...


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

LOL! If I started a prop trend, please do NOT call it a Fetch-head! 

I love what Txatty did with the idea, and look forward to seeing any other versions that the deviant minds on this forum can come up with.

-Fetch-


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

love it! Was it difficult? I would love to make one but I fear it's far to complected for my simple mind.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I named mine Way-Back-Wendy and I used pneumatics for it. She worked pretty well for a while but too much work messed up the connection to the skull so she couldn't pull her head back up after a few hours. All credit goes to Fetch.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

great idea and a super scare!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there a how to for this?


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's the how-to as it went along:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11412

Here's the intro:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13489&highlight=introducing


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol That turned out GREAT!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is an amazing prop. I would love to see a detailed how-to of exactly how to build this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are awesome props ... great job on it.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Folks, thanks for the awesome response to my little prop! I don't have a how-to (though it looks like I need to throw one together) but there are vids of the bare mechanism on my Photobucket page:

video pictures by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/video/ls5_converted

Also, PM with questions, and I'll try to respond as quickly as possible.

-Fetch-


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

It would be cool if you put up a how-to (I know these things can be a pain to do, but they are greatly appreciated!), but I think the next hurdle will be finding the wiper motors, All Electronics is sold out and I haven't been able to locate another source for them. Great prop Fetch!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Thanks again for the kind words, but this is txatty's thread, and I don't want to take anything away from the prop that he built. It may have been based on my prop idea, but the fact that he was able to duplicate it with very little input from me says A LOT about his ability. Sure impressed me, because I know what I went through to get it to work. 

-Fetch-


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

My apologies for not acknowledging Txatty's fine prop (scariest little girl I've ever seen!) Very cool prop and I love the sound track!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, just watched it again and I jumped!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Omg!!!!! I Want One!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Super Sweeet! what a great scare tactic!!! nice audio too!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Freakin Cool !!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

yes that is totally freakin awsome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

"Come play with us....forever and ever and ever!"

that was the creepy part for me....but i gotta say when i saw the thread, i started singing the theme song. it was a favorite show growing up!

thanks bloodshed brothers! hehehehehehe :lolkin:
oh and the prop was spooktacular! (sp?)


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I pee pee on my self every time I watch it. Great job


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Sooo, does anybody have an alternate source for this wiper motor? Will allelectronics ever get any more in stock?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

steveshauntedyard said:


> I pee pee on my self every time I watch it. Great job


Ummmm - kinky!

Now if you had said you 'pee pee yourself' then I'd be a lot less worried!


----------

